# moving objects in Sketch Up



## mr (31 Jan 2007)

So I decided to give sketch up another go, despite Daves very kind assistance I never did manage to get on with it. Anyway here I am wondering why I thought I'd give it another go, I remember why I uninstalled it before now. 

How on earth do you move objects around and have them located in the right place in relation to everything else? 

I drag something and it sets off in one direction and then "pings" off somewhere else. I cant seem to position anything accurately at all, Ive made better furniture - and thats saying something  

I've a feeling it's something to do with these colour coded axes, not that theyre much use to me - I can't tell which is which. 

Back to the drawing board I guess. 


Cheers Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2007)

I wrote a long response and for some reason it disappeared. I'm going to try to make a video tutorial for you. I'll let you know when it is ready.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0dcVwAv2kI

Mike, sorry you're having trouble with the Move tool. I'll see if I can give you some pointers. I did a quick little video shwing some different move options.

First get used to orbiting so you can quickly change your view point. Use the center mouse button for orbiting.

Make sure when you are moving something you are grabbing by the right point. In most of the moves in the video clip you can see that I grabbed the boxes in various places, a corner or a midpoint. Don't just grab the object anywhere.

SU likes to move parallel to the axes if it can but you can also move along other lines. Once you get the move going in the desired direction, hold the shift key to lock the direction. You can tell when I hit the Shift key because the trailing line gets thicker.

also you can use points on another part of the model as reference for moving. I illustrate that as well.

Practice moving objects in a simple model such as the one I made so you can get used to how it works.

Is that any help?


----------



## Philly (1 Feb 2007)

Very handy, Dave! Thanks......
Hey, any chance of you coming over for the weekend and doing a "Sketctup for Woodworkers" course???  I'll get the beers in?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Feb 2007)

Dave,
Just started using version 6 of Google Sketchup and I find that when using the middle mouse button for the orbit tool, that about 50% of the time, the tool is not launched and I am left with whatever I had at the time of pressing the middle button. In all other programs, the button behaves as it should so I wonder if there is something about Sketchup I am overlooking or have forgotten - it's ages since I used it last.


----------



## mr (1 Feb 2007)

Dave 
Thanks very much , I havent had a chance to watch your video yet, but I will this evening. I see everybody elses SU output and I can tell that it would be useful particularly with showing the lady of the manor what something might end up looking like. I really need to sit down and get it cracked.

Thanks again, will have a close look at your video this afternoon / evening. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## garywayne (1 Feb 2007)

Excellent vid Dave. Shame there is no sound. I sometimes get confused without an explanation.


----------



## Nick W (1 Feb 2007)

If Dave can't make it, would anyone be interested in me doing some SU tutorial/1-on-1 help at Philly's next Big Bash (assuming it would be OK with the host  )?

I am more than happy to do sessions for anyone who can pop over here at other times. Just pm me.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2007)

I'm happy that my description and vid helped. Sorry about the sound issue. I'm still working on the audio and video sync.

Philly, thanks for the offer. I'd love to come and do a SketchUp session. It would be very nice to be able to have a bunch of people come to look and ask questions. Unfortunately the wife has plans in Minneapolis on Saturday so I'm doing daddy duty. Well, there's the little thing about distance, too.  

Perhaps Nick can stand in for me.

Honestly, if I could get over there one day, I'd be happy to do a SketchUp session.


----------



## Philly (1 Feb 2007)

Dave
Maybe the following weekend (If it's ok with the Wife? :lol: )
The distance thing does kinda suck! Thanks goodness for the Internet........_never thought I'd say that!_

Nick 
That would be great, thank you! 
Looks like the next Bash is going to be in the Summer. More details as I can nail them down.
Cheers
Philly


----------

